
How hackers are getting access to 1000s of Telegram accounts - giacaglia
https://medium.com/@giacaglia/how-hackers-are-getting-access-to-1000s-of-telegram-accounts-cf38c12b7ee1
======
dbrgn
Using a phone number for authentication and identity remains a fundamentally
bad idea. Encryption keys should remain on devices and authentication should
happen explicitly.

------
log78
Wow! That's why I use Signal

